# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Пляжный рай

## Lapo4ka1303

Что может быть лучше райских островов и тропического солнца? Когда слева на подносе - запотевший причудливой формы бокал с мохито, справа - волны, накатывающие на берег, парочка серфов на выбор, снизу - удобное кресло, а сверху - зонтик из пальмовых листьев? А что, если вы - начальник лучшего пляжа в мире, который должен предоставить каждому посетителю и шезлонг, и мохито, и вид на море?
    В увлекательной игре «Пляжный Рай» вам дается возможность заняться непосредственным управлением и благоустройством пляжей чудесной красоты. Сначала на вашем попечении будет маленькая полоска берега рядом с морем, но чем дальше, тем интересней. Шесть настоящих островов ожидают того, кто сможет твердой рукой направить развитие пляжа в сторону благополучия и процветания. С каждым островом связана какая-то своя история, которая будет развиваться одновременно с устройством вашего пляжа. Благодаря абсолютной свободе действий, вы сможете сделать такой пляж, на котором сами захотите побывать. Стройте здания там, где сочтете нужным, проводите дорожки между ними, или пишите ими буквы. Большой выбор растений украсит ваш пляж и порадует посетителей.
    Управление пляжем это не только планировка дорожек, чудесных аллей и стратегическая расстановка шезлонгов. Самое главное – сделать посетителей счастливыми. Для достижения этой благородной цели вы можете нанять рабочих, которые помогут с уборкой пляжа, ремонтом зданий и прочими хозяйственными делами. Грамотно расставленные работники просто незаменимы в пляжном деле. В полной версии игры Пляжный Рай, кроме прохождения по сюжету с постепенным развитием пляжа, вас ожидает дополнительный режим «Песочница». Вот где придется попотеть! Голый остров в самом начале и небольшое количество денег постепенно превращаются с помощью умелого управления и довольных посетителей в развитый пляж без единой мусоринки.
    Игра «Пляжный Рай» порадует всех без исключения игроков. Яркая графика, полная свобода действий, два режима игры позволят воплотить в жизнь самые невероятные фантазии по устройству и развитию грандиозного пляжного комплекса.

Скриншоты:





Скачать игру:    http://letitbit.net/download/9562.9f...2_rus.rar.html

----------

